# upside down eggs



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

my standard imitator seem to insist on laying eggs on the top side of film containers. I know you cant flip an egg once it is layed, but will they lay it in the right direction if they are upside down on the inside top of a film canister? This also makes it impossible to remove them without flipping them. is it possible my frogs are genius and have figured out how to keep me from stealing their eggs once and for all? they have done it on a 45 and a horizontal canister three weeks in a row after i stole their previous two weeks efforts. also how does the male fertilize? will his "stuff" just run off or does he "spray" it? Seems it could be tough for him to do upside down....


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Sounds like they got tired of the normal stuff and wanted to get kinky..

Honestly, I've never paid attention to what direction the eggs are facing when I pull them/place them in cups, and hatch rates have been very high.. I've pulled them from the bottoms/sides of broms with no issues either. I'd say pull them, and if it doesn't work they'll just lay more. 

Glad to hear you're finally getting some eggs from those guys, I'm guessing you picked up another?


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah i got a female from Scotty, but had to seperate my males after so now i'm looking for another female so i can have two pairs. but yeah, finally have imitator eggs, no good ones yet though.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

upside down or not, THEY ARE GOOD!!!! I've got my first good imi eggs. Awsome


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Erikb3113 said:


> upside down or not, THEY ARE GOOD!!!! I've got my first good imi eggs. Awsome


Congrats! I wish you all the success. Any pics of this upside down achievement?

JBear


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is a pic. They were at the top but have slid down the side in the last couple days. She is in there with them alot so she must be bumping them down. Due for more any day I would hope.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Erik,
In the wild imitators are frequently found breeding in Heliconias and Xanthosomas. In both cases the eggs are deposited vertically. Even when they breed in bromeliads, the eggs are attached to the backside of the more inner leaf. That puts them somewhat upside down, right over the water. In captivity, they seem to be more flexible and will lay eggs on the top of leaves as well. I've never seen it personally, but I think others here regularly have their pairs deposit eggs right on the vertical glass of their viv's. Maybe they think they are in the wild  Glad to see they are breeding for you.


----------

